# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  O meu primeiro Reef

## AntónioAfonso

Olá a todos, iniciei agora esta odisseia dos salgados, pois já não conseguia mais resistir a este impulso.
Tenho três aquários tropicais de água doce dos quais vou manter dois , e assim arranjei espaço para o salgado.
Após alguns meses de leitura das vossas intervenções, senti-me animado para ir em frente. assim iniciei um novo projecto que está a funcionar desde 25 de Setembro apenas com água e rocha. Agora é esperar com muita paciencia e atenção a que o ciclo se faça.
Utilizei água de osmose com com o sal da Red Sea para atestar o aquário.
Bom vou postar para já o Setup e depois irei postar algumas fotos, não só pelo prazer que me dá como pela necessidade da vossa ajuda que é imprescindível.

Montagem: 25 Setembro de 2009
*Aquário:* vidro de 10mm com travementos laterais, c/ 125x55x50 (340litros)
*Sump:* vidro 5mm 73x33x40, (mas só c/ 40 littros)
*Filtração Biológica:* Rocha viva 27 Kgr 


> (35 Kgr 01/11/09)


                          Rocha morta 30 Kgr (15Kgr 01/1109)
*Filtração mecânica:* Escumador JAD 1520 (1600 l/h)
*Substrato:* Aragonite granulometria média 25 Kgr (35Kgr 01/11/09)
*Aquecimento:* Laiside HS-S 200W
*Circulação:* 2 bombas SunSun Vibration Pump JVP-102 5000 l/h, mais uma bomba Atman de 320 l/h no meio do aquário por detrás das rochas
*Retorno:* Bomba Nirox P5800 de 2000 l/h
Filtro UV-C 10W JAD X-Ray ( ligado 4 horas/dia)
*Iluminação:* Calha HSD-1200C com 3 lâmpadas T5 54W, sendo 1 Bio, 1 Aquasky, 1 Aquacoral, moonligth DIY, armadura c/ lâmpada PLL na sump (10 horas p/dia das 10 ás 22 h) (Nova calha c/ HQI 2x150W 20000K, + 2xT5-54W Actinicas + 3x moonligth 01/11/09)
*Reposicão:* Água de osmose inversa AquaSafe 5 estágios
Depósito para reposição em vidro de 5mm 35x35x35 (40 litros)
*Osmoregulador:* Tunze 3155 com 2 sensores 1 mecânico para evitar que a bomba de reposição trabalhe sem água, e 1 òptico para ler o nível dé água no compartimento da bomba de retorno. ( vou adquirir um dispensador de Kalc)
Agradeço os vossos comentários, brevemente postarei algumas fotos.
cumprimentos
afonso

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Boas de novo
Vou tentar colocar aqui algumas fotos






O móvel foi aproveitado do anterior aquário, teve de ser alterado não só com furação para a tubagem como em baixo teve de ser aberto para a sump e levou mais uma porta no meio.
Não coloquei coluna seca porque para mim era mais complicado em termos de furação por causa do móvel, assim optei pelos tubos á vista, talvez com um bocado de sorte consiga escondê-los com rocha viva.
entretanto aguardo alguns comentários
cumprimentos
afonso

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Mais algumas fotos 



Início do enchimento

Com rocha morta


Moonligth DIY (provisória)

Já com alguma rocha viva adquirida ao Gil Miguel

Com mais rocha viva adquirida ao nosso colega Armando



Aguardo as vossa opiniões para poder melhorar o meu reef.
cumprimentos
afonso

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Nestas fotos aparecem alguns seres vivos que vinham escondidos nas rochas, na primeira foto parece-me uma Aiptásia se assim for devo eliminá-la correcto?
nas outras fotos parecem-me corais moles, mas não conheço .
Entretanto também me apareceu umas pequenas e gordas estrelas do mar mas não consegui tirar fotos será que são as tais que comem as algas coralinas ?.
Agradeço a vossa ajuda.




O aquário está a funcionar desde 25 de Setembro 2009, adicionei a rocha viva dia 30 , e hoje fiz uma asneira, na água da reposição (osmose) adicionei um frasco quase cheio de sal mineral da Sera.
Entretanto agora á noite fui medir os parâmetros da água e apresentaram estes resultados:
Temp. 28º (ainda não consegui baixá-la mesmo com uma Fan)
Densidade: 1023
PH: 8,5
KH: 25 (disparou estava nos 8 e o PH nos 7,5)
Cálcio: 440 (ainda sem nenhuma adição)
NH3: 0,6
NO3: 10
NO2: 0
PO4: 0
TDS: 940ppm
Posto isto agradeço os vossos comentários
afonso

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Sinceramente não gosto do layout. Está um monte empilhado de rocha que podias rever.

Se queres mesmo fazer paredão então tens que ter cuidado com a circulação atrás da rocha.

Com esse crivo à saída não tens muito barulho na queda de água?
Podias pensar em mudar esse crivo para um Durso Stand Pipe.

Abraços,

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Nestas fotos aparecem alguns seres vivos que vinham escondidos nas rochas, na primeira foto parece-me uma Aiptásia se assim for devo eliminá-la correcto?
> nas outras fotos parecem-me corais moles, mas não conheço .
> Entretanto também me apareceu umas pequenas e gordas estrelas do mar mas não consegui tirar fotos será que são as tais que comem as algas coralinas ?.
> Agradeço a vossa ajuda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O aquário está a funcionar desde 25 de Setembro 2009, adicionei a rocha viva dia 30 , e hoje fiz uma asneira, na água da reposição (osmose) adicionei um frasco quase cheio de sal mineral da Sera.
> ...


Viva,

1ª foto = Aptasia

2ª foto = Palythoa

3ª foto = mushroom

Aproveita e elimina desde já as aptasias que vão surgindo.  

De resto concordo com o Rui e apostaria por um layout mais "leve".

Abraço !  :SbOk2:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

COncordo convosco acho o layout bastante pesado, visto teres os tubos a mostra em cada canto  por que nao sobes os montes na tentativa de os tapar?
Ficas com uma abertura no centro do aquario.
Outra coisa é nao pores a rocha toda em cima uma das outras, tenta deixar mais buracos.
Isto como é claro, é a minha opiniao....

 :SbOk3:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá bom dia 
Quero em primeiro lugar agradecer a vossa opinião , ao Rui ao Gonçalo e ao Anthony.
Desde início que há qualquer coisa que não me agrada, mas o facto de ser um iniciado, a minha falta de experiencia vem ao de cima.
antes de mexer vou tentar descobrir algum amigo que more perto de mim que esteja na disposição de me dar uma ajuda aqui em casa.
entretanto se não conseguir irei tentar melhorar o Layout com a vossa ajuda online.
A minha ideia inicial seria criar uma parede inclinada de cerca de 2/3 do aquário para trás, por isso coloquei uma bomba pequena de circulação atrás das rochas, mas tenho receio de encostar as rochas ao vidro.
Nas fotos não se consegue ver, mesmo assim existem boas cavernas entre as rochas, tive esse cuidado mas de facto também não gosto do Layout.
"nabices de principiante, mas o bom disto tudo é que não há vivos a lamentar e tenho tempo para fazer as alterações necessárias.
obrigado 
abraço
afonso

----------


## Miguel Costa

Caro Afonso,
Quem nao sabe e como quem nao ve, e normal que ainda nao saibas bem como montar o teu layout, visto ser o teu 1o salgado.
Tenta ver layouts de outros membros e podes ir tendo algumas ideias novas.
Se quiseres tenta arranjar eggcrate que ajuda bastante nas zonas onde e mais dificil manter a rocha estavel.
Nao sei onde se vende eggcrate na tua zona ( se nao souberes o que e eggcrate basta veres no topico do frag da semana no inicio da pagina do forum, os frags estao em cima de uma placa de eggcrate).
No fundo nao ha nada como varias tentativas de montagem de layout ate se atingir o resultado esperada.
Abraco e boa sorte

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá bom dia 
> Quero em primeiro lugar agradecer a vossa opinião , ao Rui ao Gonçalo e ao Anthony.
> Desde início que há qualquer coisa que não me agrada, mas o facto de ser um iniciado, a minha falta de experiencia vem ao de cima.
> antes de mexer vou tentar descobrir algum amigo que more perto de mim que esteja na disposição de me dar uma ajuda aqui em casa.
> entretanto se não conseguir irei tentar melhorar o Layout com a vossa ajuda online.
> A minha ideia inicial seria criar uma parede inclinada de cerca de 2/3 do aquário para trás, por isso coloquei uma bomba pequena de circulação atrás das rochas, mas tenho receio de encostar as rochas ao vidro.
> Nas fotos não se consegue ver, mesmo assim existem boas cavernas entre as rochas, tive esse cuidado mas de facto também não gosto do Layout.
> "nabices de principiante, mas o bom disto tudo é que não há vivos a lamentar e tenho tempo para fazer as alterações necessárias.
> obrigado 
> ...


Nao ha problema Afonso
É perfeitamente normal... nem mesmo aquariofilista mais experiente acerta no layout a primeira vez.
Mexe a vontade Afonso, nao te acanhes, aprveita para fazer o layout agora que é o tempo dele.
Pensa assim, precisas de bases para corais, grutas passagens para os peixes, algum abrigo para os peixes e espaço no areao para por alguns corais de areao, apartir de ai mexe as vezes que precisar roda a rocha ate veres que gostas etc... 

 :SbOk3: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá de novo
Miguel Costa e Anthony, agradeço o vosso apoio, acreditem que é importante,
Assim que mudar o Layout voltarei a colocar fotos e fazer mais perguntas, entretanto aproveito para matar as aiptásias que encontrar .
abraço
afonso

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Bom não resisti, fiz uma alteração ao layout, desta vez tirei algumas rochas mortas e deixei mais espaço entre elas (grutas) e refúgios, tentei fazer dois montes desencostados do vidro traseiro sempre que possível, ainda não tapei toda a tubagem mas, ainda falta muita coisa, nomeadamente, corais moles , anémonas e mais tarde ainda corais duros quando já tiver mais endurance. e mais iluminação.
a seguir umas fotos para vosso comentário.
abraço
afonso






Já agora alguém sabe o que são estas espécies ?


obrigado 
afonso

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Já agora alguém sabe o que são estas espécies ?
> 
> 
> obrigado 
> afonso



 :Olá: Afonso

Em cima búzio (saudável...embora passível de praga quando as condições lhes são favoráveis) alguívero.
Em baixo parazooanthos ( se tudo correr bem...logo se multiplica).
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

melhorou consideravelmente :SbOk: 

eu não mexia mais,até porque é impossivel fazer um layout definitivo

ao longo do tempo e com a adiçoes de corais há sempre alguma coisa a mudar
um layout é montado ao longo do tempo,não de uma vez só :JmdALEnvers: 


cumprimentos

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite
Os meus agradecimentos tanto ao Jorge Neves como ao Carlos Mota, já estou a ficar mais animado, agora vou esperar que o ciclo se faça para depois com calma comerçar a introduzir os respectivos habitantes.
Entretanto vou ver se consigo eliminar as pragas antes que se multipliquem.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Nuno Miguel Figueiredo

Olá Boa noite.
Só agora tive oportunidade para ver o teu Reef.
Lá equipamento não te falta, está tudo muito bem em relação ás tubagens, e não te preocupes pois com o passar do tempo vão desaparecer no meio das coralinas e outros seres que se vão aproveitar das tubagens. No fundo ficam a fazer parte do "Oceano".
Em relação ao Layout, sou da opinião (visto teres tanto espaço) que deves fazer um reff lateral esquerdo, deixando espaço livre para a direita.
No inicio não precisas de tanta rocha como a que tens, pois vais adicionado no futuro a que necessites, assim como a que vem com os corais. È um erro comprar de inicio tanta rocha, que depois vais ter que retirar.
Em releção ao reff, visto não termos 100 anos para esperar que se forme através de explosões vulcanicas, temos então que tentar recriar o mesmo da melhor forma, e essa forma é feita não com amontoados de pedra, mas sim com colocação de rochas vivas dispostas com resina epoxida.
A bomba que tens colocada atrás das rochas, pode vir a dar problemas, por isso tem que ser retirada, e tem que se fazer um layout de modo a haver circulação lá atrás. 
Nunca se coloca bombas junto á base. Mais tarde ou mais cedo vão avariar, e mais tarde para as retirar, podes ter que matar algumas especies que já estão ambientadas.
Vi também que tens lã de vidro na Sump......pois espero que lá fique no máximo 5 horas, nunca mais que isso. Depois retira, e só colocas mais umas horas sempre que mexeres no aquario e ele ficar com sedimentos.
A Àgua salgada não precisa de lã de vidro, unicamente e em opção uma esponja que filtre alguma materia em suspenção.
Eu vivo em Cascais, se precisares de ajuda apita. :Olá:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Obrigado Nuno Miguel , tomei nota destas dicas que são importantes, vou guardando a vossa ajuda pois vou aproveitar para alterar o melhor possível, por baixo do tubo de queda vou substituir a lã por uma esponja pois temduas serventias, uma para agarrar alguma materia em suspenção e outra diminui o  barulho da queda de água, embora este sistema tenha ficado pouco barulhento. 
Em relação á rocha, vou retirar alguma, também para dar espaço para os foturos corais.
um abraço.
afonso

----------


## Nuno Miguel Figueiredo

Mas a esponja deverá ficar após o escumador, antes do retorno de água ao aquario, e toda a água deverá passar por ela. Depois é só lavar a esponja com água corrente todas as semanas, ou se estiver muito suja em menor espaço de tempo.
Outra dica....o medidor de salinidade da Red Sea que tens colocado no vidro, nunca pode funcionar correctamente com a corrente e oxigenação que existe no aquario. 
Sobre a temperatura, em principo não vais ter problemas para aquecer a água, mas sim para a arrefecer, com com a quantidade de motores que tens vais precisar de um refrigerador para a arrefecer, pois conforme o tempo vai passando os motores têm tendência a aquecer mais.

Um abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Entretanto aproveitei e já coloquei a esponja após o escumador, é de facto o melhor sítio.
Em relação ao medidor é nabice dos iniciados como eu estou ao cumputador satisfaz-me a curiosidade de olhar de volta e meia, mas tens razão esta não é uma medição correcta.
No que diz respeito ao aquecimento é de facto assim, neste momento marca 28º e de manhã 27,3º se lhe colocar uma ventoínha a varrer a superfície consigo baixar para os 26,5º, seguramente vou ter de comprar um refrigerador, mas fica mais para diante, pois agora vamos entrar no período mais frio.
sábado vou comprar um dispensador de Kalc para associar ao meu osmoregulador.
abraço 
afonso

----------


## Miguel Costa

Alo Afonso,
Parabens o layout esta muito melhor e no futuro quando comecares a colocar corais vais sempre mexer um pouco nele, mas esta bastante melhor agora.
Continua estas no bom caminho! :SbOk: 
Abraco

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Obrigado Miguel Costa de facto á medida que mexo verifico que melhora, mas há Layout's de companheiros nossos que é de tirar o chapéu.
De facto ainda tenho vontade de tirar mais rocha morta e se não for agora vou tirá-la de certeza quando começar a povoação.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Boas 
alguém sabe que bicho é este ?
as fotos estão péssimas mas não consegui melhor .
é parecedo com uma minhoca da pesca, cabeça pequena e muitas pernas, tem talvez uns 5/6 centímetros.
já o vi no substrato e agora subiu para as rochas e escondeu-se.
agradeço a ajuda 









abraço
afonso

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas 
> alguém sabe que bicho é este ?
> as fotos estão péssimas mas não consegui melhor .
> é parecedo com uma minhoca da pesca, cabeça pequena e muitas pernas, tem talvez uns 5/6 centímetros.
> já o vi no substrato e agora subiu para as rochas e escondeu-se.
> agradeço a ajuda 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Olá Afonso

Fireworms...a partir de aí irás ter muitos...são detritívoros e arejam o substrato oxigenando-o...não permitindo que se criem zonas anaeróbicas.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Bom dia 
Jorge Neves mais uma vez obrigado , de facto ainda tenho muito que aprender, é bom sinal.
abraço
afonso

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Boas fiz mais uma pequena alteração no Layout, retirei mais rocha morta e dei um toque na composição, penso que terá ficado melhor.
Apelando á vossa experiencia acham que corro algum perigo com os vidros laterais e traseiro ? é que agora estão duas ou três rochas encostadas ao vidro, embora nenhuma esteja em esforço.
aqui ficam mais umas fotos













um abraço 
afonso

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: 

Tenta desencostar a rocha do vidro. Vais ver que a manutenção de limpeza de vidros fica muito mais facilitada.

Abraços,

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Obrigado pela dica Rui é verdade, pelo menos no vidro lateral   
abraço
afonso

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas fiz mais uma pequena alteração no Layout, retirei mais rocha morta e dei um toque na composição, penso que terá ficado melhor.
> Apelando á vossa experiencia acham que corro algum perigo com os vidros laterais e traseiro ? é que agora estão duas ou três rochas encostadas ao vidro, embora nenhuma esteja em esforço.
> aqui ficam mais umas fotos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um abraço 
> afonso


Olá Afonso

Tenho seguido o teu tópico com alguma expectativa, porque admiro muito pessoa com 58 anos se lançe num desafio nestes.
Não que o considere velho, nada disso, mas pelo desafio e dores de cabeça que este hobbie às vezes nos trás.
De todas as tentativas de layout que já fez e nos mostrou , gosto muito desta e nao lhe mexia mais, senão tirar -lhe essas pequenas pedras do lado esquerdo, permitindo assim mais umas cavernas, mais um ponto de passagem de agua.
Tudo de bom para esse sistema,

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Paulo Oliveira, obrigado pela força, de facto é uma dor de cabeça mas, normalmente não desisto, devo confessar que me tem dado algum gozo estas mexidas, e a montagem e pôr o equipamento a funcionar tem sido porreiro, embora ainda haja muito para aprender, tenho passado várias horas aqui no forum a ler os diversos tópicos deste mundo, tenho pena de não me ter dedicado há mais tempo aos salgados mas, espero ainda ter tempo de gozar um bocado, confesso que embora seja um tipo calmo estou um pouco ancioso pelos primeiros habitantes, lá chegará o tempo.
um abraço 
afonso

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa tarde 
Preciso de ajuda 
De repente começou a aparecer a aragonite toda manchada na zona frontal não faço a menor ideia do que será.
Alguém que já tenha passado por isto poderá ajudar-me ?
Obrigado antecipadamente.








afonso

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá boa tarde 
> Preciso de ajuda 
> De repente começou a aparecer a aragonite toda manchada na zona frontal não faço a menor ideia do que será.
> Alguém que já tenha passado por isto poderá ajudar-me ?
> Obrigado antecipadamente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Olá:  Afonso

Já todos passamos por isso...são cino-bactérias e fazem parte do processo de maturação do àqua.
Pode minimizar reduzindo o foto-periodo e fazendo uma tpas.
Vá verificando os valores do àqua nesta fase...nitritos;nitratos e amónia.
Por tudo isto...sem stress  :SbOk: 
Entrtanto outras opiniões lhe chegarão.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Jorge Neves 
obrigado pela ajuda 
ah! então isto é que são as cino-bactérias, bom já tinha lido sobre o seu aparecimento mas não as conhecia ao vivo.
Ok vou reduzir um pouco o fotoperíodo e fazer uma TPA 
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Jorge Neves 
> obrigado pela ajuda 
> ah! então isto é que são as cino-bactérias, bom já tinha lido sobre o seu aparecimento mas não as conhecia ao vivo.
> Ok vou reduzir um pouco o fotoperíodo e fazer uma TPA 
> um abraço
> afonso


Olá Afonso :Olá: , o nome correcto é _cyanobacterias_ ou _cianobactérias._


Cumprimentos,

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Paulo Marinheiro 
obrigado pela correcção .
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Penso que são diatomáceas.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

São diatomáceas.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá Afonso, o nome correcto é _cyanobacterias_ ou _cianobactérias._
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Olá Paulo

Fui eu que induzi o Afonso em erro...mas penso que ele..e todos perceberam.
Mal são de outros erros...de Português...que por aqui proliferam.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Obrigado a todos 
sejam cianobactérias ou diatomáces, fazem parte do período de maturação, o importante é tentar iliminá-las com TPA'S e reduzir o fotoperíodo, e calma que isto há-de passar (lol).
abraço
afonso

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Eu por acaso nunca tive problemas com cianos, mas com diatomáceas é bem normal  :yb620: 
Ah, e penso que reduzir o fotoperíodo não ajuda nas diatomáceas.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Ok Filipe obrigado
estive a ler sobre as cyano e as diatomácias e de facto são bem diferentes, como ainda não tenho vivos (excepto alguns intrusos que vieram na RV, como Aiptásias, Mushroom, Palythoa, Búzios, minhoca, e penso que um Fireworm, e descobri ontem á noite uma pulga do mar) dizia eu se reduzir o fotoperíodo além das TPA'S também não perco nada. vamos lá ver como corre isto.
abraço
afonso

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Finalmente consegui duas fotos melhoradas deste verme que me inquieta
Afinal sempre é um Fireworm ou uma minhoca ??
bom penso que se vê na foto parece uma minhoca da pesca cabeça pequena e as pernas felpudas.
abraço
afonso

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Sim tambem me parece diatomáceas, Afonso a osmose é nova?
Tens medidor de TDS?
E sim é uma fireworm, nao lhe toques ou pelo menos evita....
Bearded fireworm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




> The bearded fireworm is a slow creature, and is not considered a threat to humans unless touched by a careless swimmer. The bristles, when flared, can penetrate human skin, injecting a powerful neurotoxin and producing intense irritation and a painful burning sensation around the area of contact. The sting can also lead to nausea and dizziness. This sensation lasts up to a few hours, but a painful tingling can continue to be felt around the area of contact. In a case of accidental contact, application and removal of adhesive tape will help remove the spines; applying alcohol to the area will also help alleviate the pain.


E uma rapida traduçao do google:




> O fireworm barbudo é uma criatura lenta, e não é considerado uma ameaça aos seres humanos a não ser tocado por um nadador descuidados. As cerdas, quando queimado, podem penetrar a pele humana, injetando uma neurotoxina potente e produzindo intensa irritação e sensação de queimação dolorosa ao redor da área de contato. A picada também pode provocar náuseas e tonturas. Esta sensação dura até algumas horas, mas um formigamento doloroso pode continuar a ser sentida ao redor da área de contato. Em caso de contato acidental, aplicação e remoção de fita adesiva, irá ajudar a remover os espinhos; aplicação de álcool para a área também irá ajudar a aliviar a dor.


 :SbOk3:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Anthony 
Obrigado por confirmares que é uma Fireworm o Jorge Neves já me tinha dito, mas como a foto estava imprópria eu coloquei outra.
A osmose tem um mês de utilização 
Sim tenho medidor TDS 
a água da torneira mede 105 ppm
a água de osmose mede 4 ppm
toda a ajuda é óptima.
abraço
afonso

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá Anthony 
> Obrigado por confirmares que é uma Fireworm o Jorge Neves já me tinha dito, mas como a foto estava imprópria eu coloquei outra.
> A osmose tem um mês de utilização 
> Sim tenho medidor TDS 
> a água da torneira mede 105 ppm
> a água de osmose mede 4 ppm
> toda a ajuda é óptima.
> abraço
> afonso


Osmose nova com um mes e a sair a 4ppms? nao é que seja muito preocupante mas era suposto tar nos 0/1ppms.
A minha com 1 ano e meio ta a sair a 0/1ppms.
Se tiveres um teste de silicatos mede os silicatos a agua do aquario e da agua da osmose.
Caso a agua da osmose tenha podes comprar uma RO Ion Exchanger(TUNZE GmbH High-Tech Aquarium Technology: Katalog[predid]=-infoxunter057) que se adapta na osmose com midia para tirar silicatos.
Caso na agua do aquario tenha, tens silicate clear da SERA.
No entanto sendo que inda tas na fase maturaçao do aquario deixava e via se mais tarde diminuia a alga.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Anthony boa informação essa dos Silicatos não me passava pela cabeça, não tenho o teste mas amanhã vou comprá-lo e depois logo direi.
Eu espero que este medidor esteja calibrado em condições, comprei-o há uma mês juntamente com a osmose. 
Um dia destes tenho de visitar um amigo na outra mergem que é perito em osmose , além de tirar dúvidas vou levar o meu medidor TDS para testar lá em casa dele juntamente com o dele.
Entretanto vou deixar passar mais algum tempo para ver o desnrolar das coisa.
obrigado um abraço
afonso

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Anthony boa informação essa dos Silicatos não me passava pela cabeça, não tenho o teste mas amanhã vou comprá-lo e depois logo direi.
> Eu espero que este medidor esteja calibrado em condições, comprei-o há uma mês juntamente com a osmose. 
> Um dia destes tenho de visitar um amigo na outra mergem que é perito em osmose , além de tirar dúvidas vou levar o meu medidor TDS para testar lá em casa dele juntamente com o dele.
> Entretanto vou deixar passar mais algum tempo para ver o desnrolar das coisa.
> obrigado um abraço
> afonso


Mas o medidor e analogico ou é digital?
O meu sendo digital nao tem maneira de se afinar, pelo menos acho eu...

Afonso, se quiseres comprar um teste de silicatos para mais tarde teres e poderes usar tudo bem força, mas se for so para isso, nao ha necessidade, aguarda mais umas semaninhas, mete uma equipa de limpeza, como por exemplo patas brancas que sao muito bons para limpar areao, e depois logo se ve.
Ja agora nao sei a marca dos testes que usas, mas se possivel tenta comprar salifert ou red sea, pelo menos sao dos fiaveis de momento, sao carotes, dou te o exemplo do meu de Silicatos da red sea custou me 23.86 no entanto dá para 50 testes.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Ok tomei nota das dicas assim não me esqueço.
o meu medidor é digital da Aqua Safe e por detrás um orifício para "Calibrate with NaCl 
abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Ok tomei nota das dicas assim não me esqueço.
> o meu medidor é digital da Aqua Safe e por detrás um orifício para "Calibrate with NaCl 
> abraço


 :Admirado:  Agora vou eu ver se o meu tem.... inda nao reparei nisso....
Ja agora deixo aqui uam pergunta e se souberes chuta, com ose calibra? ha Liquido de calibraçao?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Cianobactérias, diatomáceas, redução de fotoperiodo, silicatos, resinas à saída de osmose ...

Oi ... é o ciclo normal das coisas. deixa lá as algas em paz  :Admirado: .

Continua a fazer as TPA, repõe água evaporada com Kalk e se queres o areão limpinho compra um strombus. 

Sinceramente ermitas é coisa que não vai entrar lá no meu aquário.

Deixem as coisas acontecer normalmente e não começem já a tentar corrigir aquilo que se calhar nem é preciso.

Abraços,

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa tarde 
Anthony o medidor vem calibrado de fábrica com uma solução de NaCl de 342 ppm, no livro não refer o tempo que dura esta calibração, mas vem com a indicação de um site com mais informações sobre como calibrar ( eu ainda não fui ver). www.hmdigital.com/calibration_maintenance.html

Rui obrigado pela intervenção, não há dúvida que o tempo de maturação determinará o equilibrio do sistema, mas todas estas iniciativas de molhoramento e correcções com alguma ansiedade é normal nos iniciados como eu, e todos os erros que cometa agora servirão de ensino para o futuro nada se perde. enquanto viver estou sempre a aprender o que me deixa feliz.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> ... mas todas estas iniciativas de molhoramento e correcções com alguma ansiedade é normal nos iniciados como eu, e todos os erros que cometa agora servirão de ensino para o futuro nada se perde.


Olá Afonso  :Olá: 

Pois é, mas o problema é que essas correcções poderão fazer-te gastar €€€ sem necessidade.

Além disso muitas vezes os erros que se cometem agora pagam-se mais tarde. E já assisti a casos de só se resolverem com a desmontagem total do sistema.

Sinceramente penso que esses "erros" não são mais frequentes porque a malta não deixa os reef's montados o tempo suficiente. E contra mim falo.

Senão, vê o aquário do Ricardo Rodrigues e vê à quantos anos ele o tem montado. Muita paciência, manutenção rigorosa e carinho são os ingredientes mágicos para um reef de sucesso.

Abraços,

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Rui 
Agradeço a tua ajuda, nesta fase não tenho muito a perder pois estou no início do ciclo e, como ainda não tenho vivos que possa lamentar, posso ir corrigindo alguma coisa até estabilizar. Tenho tempo e paciencia para aguardar que o ciclo se faça, e para me interter tenho quatro aquários tropicais de água doce, dois comunitários, um biótopo e um hospital.
Mas a vontade de passar aos salgados é muito grande e já dura há muito.
Gosto e agradeço todas as vossas intervenções, têem sido todas úteis tiram bastantes dúvidas.
Quando houver novidades darei notícias.
obrigado 
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas

Concordo com o todo o que o Rui disse no entanto ja disse 2 vezes para nao fazer nada e deixar ciclar...
No entanto as correcoes que disse para fazer em nada prejudicara...e os  gastos nao sao muitos.
Podera fazelas mas, mais uma vez, estando inda no ciclo é deixar andar, no entanto ja tens as dicas caso queiras fazer mais tarde.

Neste momento trata das aptasias que encontres, na minha opiniao se conseguires tirar a(s) rocha(s) que as tenhas faz, e com a ajuda de um aparelho de soldar estanho queima as, depois com uma escova de dentes e agua do aquario esfrega onde esta queimado, foi o metodo mais eficaz que arranjei para mantar umas que tive, as que nao se pode tirar, no meu caso resolvi com epoxi... acabou-se as aptasias.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite a todos 
Aconteceu uma tragédia
O vidro traseiro do meu aquário abriu ás 2 da manhã de hoje, acordei com o barulho da água a correr, inundou-me todo o escritório, espero que não chegue ao vizinho de baixo, pois eu e a minha mulher conseguimos em cerca de hora e meia apanhar toda a água .
não há vivos a lamentar, mas a rocha viva que me custou os olhos da cara, está a preocupar-me.
Coloquie-a na banheira com a água que ainda consegui aproveitar do aquário, pois por milagre ele só vazou metade, o silicone aguentou a metade inferior.
Assim como disse tenho a RV na banheira adaptei a calha de iluminação e coloquei em funcionamento uma bomba de circulação 5000 l/h , aquecimento, e dois filtros interiores que se usam na água doce, pois não tenho espaço para o escumador.










O complicado é que a vidreira que fez o aquário desculpa-se de várias formas embora aceite a sua reparação, mas existem prejuízos que não são pequenos, nomeadamente todo o pavimento flutuante.

O caricato da história é que eu não gostava nada do meu layout (lol).
Agora já posso ajeitar a coisa um pouco melhor.
Espero não vos maçar muito com estes problemas mas, precisava de desabafar.
Neste meu espaço de lazer (escritório) vou desmontar dois aquários de água doce e aqui fico só com este salgado.
um abraço a todos , quando tiver novidades postarei aqui mais detalhes.
afonso

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Afonso

Lamento o que te aconteceu e isto de facto demonstra que os aquários devem ser comprados em empresas especializadas (especialmente os destinados a água salgada) onde as garantias e consequencias estão previstas e seguras, mas deixando isso de parte e a julgar pelo que as fotos apresentam o silicone utilizado no fabrico do teu aquário não deve ser o mais aconselhado ou então a validade de utilização do mesmo já tinha passado á muito tempo. Tenta perceber se o silicone tem todo a mesma dureza ao longo do cordão ou se a parte interior da colagem está mais mole, e já agora se o teu fornecedor facultar a marca e o lote usado, podes, caso tudo esteja correcto responsabilizar a marca.
No entanto, se o silicone descolou de um dos vidros ficando somente colado no outro isso significa que o defeito passa pela aplicação e não pelo produto.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Afonso ja é bom saber que nao desistis te, para muitos certamente seria um a caso para desistencia.
Desabafa a vontade, tudo o que tenha a ver com aquariofilia queremos saber, o forum é para as coisas boas e tambem para as coisas menos boa, que é o caso.
Isso nunca me aconteceu  :yb663:  mas acredito que nao deve de ser pera doce....
Tou com joaquim arranja alguem que tenha habito de montar aquarios (nao sei se a loja em questao tenha) para dar uma olhadela no aquario.
A mim da me a sessaçao de que tenha sido defeito na colagem do aquario....

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Foi de facto uma daquelas chatices (sei o que é , mas não com a violência que referes ter sido o teu caso).

Se precisares de alguma ajuda apita que tentaremos entre todos arranjarmos maneira de não perderes a RV e outros vivos que tenhas.

Estou de acordo com o Joaquim e com toda a franqueza e sinceridade eu optava por mandar fazer um novo , mas numa casa especializada para o efeito que sabe qual o tipo de silicone a aplicar e como aplicar.

Acabas por gastar mais dinheiro mas poupas numa prevenção para uma situação como esta.

Penso que tens o meu numero de telemovel por isso basta telefonares ou mandares mp para alguma ajuda que necessites.

Abraço, força e muito ânimo !

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Afonso

O àqua è novo...ou adaptou um dos de àgua doce?
Lamento o sucedido...pois já passei pelo mesmo.
Coragem  :SbOk: ,amanhã è outro dia.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá bom dia
Obrigado a todos pelo vosso apoio moral.
Estou motivado para continuar, embora a dor de cabeça seja grande, nunca me tinha acontecido nada assim nem com os aquários que eu já fiz.
É possível que tenha sido má colagem, eu confiei nesta vidreira pois tenho um aquário de água doce há 25 anos mas foi feito pelo pai, parece que o filho não herdou a mesma sabedoria. 
De facto eu devia ter encomendado noutra firma mais credenciada, e eu tinha um orçamento da Aquavitro, onde já o ano passado comprei um aquário de 1,50 que está na sala (impecável) optei por este por ser conhecido e estar mais perto e por me trazer o aquário a casa, enfim.
No entanto ainda estou pensativo sobre a atitude correcta a tomar, se dizer ao indivíduo para desmontar totalmente o aquário e colá-lo em condições, ou tentar comprar outro ()
bom mais uma vez obrigado
um abraço
vou dando notícias
afonso

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá bom dia
> Obrigado a todos pelo vosso apoio moral.
> Estou motivado para continuar, embora a dor de cabeça seja grande, nunca me tinha acontecido nada assim nem com os aquários que eu já fiz.
> É possível que tenha sido má colagem, eu confiei nesta vidreira pois tenho um aquário de água doce há 25 anos mas foi feito pelo pai, parece que o filho não herdou a mesma sabedoria. 
> De facto eu devia ter encomendado noutra firma mais credenciada, e eu tinha um orçamento da Aquavitro, onde já o ano passado comprei um aquário de 1,50 que está na sala (impecável) optei por este por ser conhecido e estar mais perto e por me trazer o aquário a casa, enfim.
> No entanto ainda estou pensativo sobre a atitude correcta a tomar, se dizer ao indivíduo para desmontar totalmente o aquário e colá-lo em condições, ou tentar comprar outro ()
> bom mais uma vez obrigado
> um abraço
> vou dando notícias
> afonso


Pois disso ja nao te posso ajudar....opçao tua... sei que a vidromoldura trabalha bem e ja vi aquarios feitos por eles e tao 5*, pelo o que vi sao cerca de 30klm da tua casa... e nao sao careros.
Mas como digo opçao tua....

 :SbOk3:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá de novo 
O meu aquário deve chegar amanhã , foi totalmente desmontado e voltado a colar agora com silicone novo, quando chegar colocarei mais fotos.
Entretanto a rocha viva encontra-se na banheira como já tinha referido, mais as duas Lysmatas, nassários e três ermitas, o maior trabalho é ir repondo manualmente a água evaporada, pois estava habituado ao osmoregulador.
O escumador parece-me a funcionar bem e não noto nada de anormal na RV.
fica aqui uma foto.



Outra questão para a qual peço a vossa opinião, como tenho uma calha de iluminação com 3 T5 de 54w , a curto prazo vou adquirir mais luz.
Como tenho uma coluna de água cerca de 50cm, selecionei duas calhas de iluminação e gostaria de saber a vossa opinião.


T5 AQUARIUM OVERHEAD LIGHT MARINE 8X54W 4XLED 120cm-4ft en venta en eBay.es (finaliza el 16-nov-09 16:17:07 H.Esp)

Aquarium Metal Halide fish tank light lamp LED 4ft NEW en venta en eBay.es (finaliza el 17-nov-09 16:28:46 H.Esp) 

um abraço 
afonso

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite 
Terminei agora de refazer toda a montagem do meu aquário após o desastre.
O silicone usado é de outra marca e dentro do prazo de validade, também as travessas francesas estão um pouco melhor, abaixo da borda cerca de 4 cm e, sobrepostas.
Bom após este doloroso domingo de árduo trabalho terminei com um sorriso, pois o layout ficou um pouco melhor, e acabei por retirar cerca de 12 kilos de rocha morta não maturada e que me deixava pouco espaço de circulação.
Posto isto aqui vão algumas fotos acabadas de tirar

A fase de enchimento


Aproveitei para colocar duas válvulas de passagem, no retorno e no esgoto.



Não gozem mas, estes "menir's" servem de base á rocha viva e assim permitir boa circulação .


Resultado final



Espero que a sinulária consiga recuperar, estava tão linda antes da catástrofe


Bom vou dando notícias á medida que as coisas forem andando
abraço
afonso

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Afonso

Fico contente de tudo ja estar no seu devido lugar e posso-te dizer que ficas te com um layout divinal, gosto bastante. :Palmas: 

Agora vou te dizer uma coisa e nao quero que leves a mal.
Pelo o que percebi foi a mesma pessoa que colou os vidros certo?
A colagem do silicone na ultima foto, fica horrivelmente mal, esta um acabamento muito mal acabado.
Novamente nao leves a mal mas se vosse tu arranjava umas cantoneiras de pvc que se vende na max-mat e colava pa disfarçar  :Admirado: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Anthony boa noite 
obrigado pelo apoio, fico feliz por gostares do layout, deu-me um trabalhão, e reconheço que o primeiro estava mau.
Em relação á estética da colagem, foi a primeira coisa que a minha mulher disse quando chegou o aquário, é lamentável a falta de perfeição destes tipos, isto fazia eu, pois foi por esse motivo que eu quiz um profissional . enfim resta-me descobrir qualquer coisa estética que não agrida muito e colocá-la para disfarçar.
bom vou dando notícias assim que as houver
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

realmente por um lado foi uma boa coisa o desmontar o aquario :Coradoeolhos: 

conseguis-te na minha opinião fazer aí uma coisa de jeito

o silicone não ficou do melhor  :Admirado: 

mas isso é facil de disfarçar na maximat existe uma cantoneiras em faia da mesma cor que o movel,basta ter um pouquito de paciencia e cortar isso a medida colar e fica 5*****

Cumprimentos

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Carlos Mota 
Obrigado 
estou a ficar convencido de que foi bom o dilúvio (LoL) pelo menos melhorou considerávelmente.
Um destes dias vou aqui a Alverca ao Maximate ver o que lá há , pois não há dúvida tenho de tapar isto.
Bom agora é aguardar mais uma vez que o ciclo se faça.


Outra questão para a qual peço a vossa opinião, como tenho uma calha de iluminação com 3 T5 de 54w , a curto prazo vou adquirir mais luz.
Como tenho uma coluna de água cerca de 50cm, selecionei duas calhas de iluminação e gostaria de saber a vossa opinião.


T5 AQUARIUM OVERHEAD LIGHT MARINE 8X54W 4XLED 120cm-4ft en venta en eBay.es (finaliza el 16-nov-09 16:17:07 H.Esp)

Aquarium Metal Halide fish tank light lamp LED 4ft NEW en venta en eBay.es (finaliza el 17-nov-09 16:28:46 H.Esp) 

um abraço 
afonso

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Acho que tambem ha transparente mas baço, como o silicone e transparente se calhar nao fica mal.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Ok eu vou lá com a calma do costume vejo e revejo e assim que encontrar um perfil ou cantoneira que me agrade compro.

Queria pedir-vos uma opinião sobre iluminação 
Selecionei duas calhas que me agradam mas gostava de vos houvir.
estão referenciadas no post do dia 29 um pouco mais atrás.
abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Tanto uma como a outra parece me bem, a HQI tem bom especto.
Eu gosto mais de HQI do que T5, no entanto as T5 acho que consegues ter mais cores nos corais visto poderes combinar varios tipos de aspectros, no entanto tens que mudar no maximo as lampadas de ano a ano, as Hqi se forem boas aguentam bem 2 aninhos.
Agora es tu a escolher...

 :SbOk3:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Ok 
já há uma opinião.
Eu estou ligeiramente inclinado para as HQI's precisamente pela manutenção pois as lâmpadas são mais duradouras, mas por outro lado as T5 têem essa hipótese de se puder combinar vários expectros de luz o que é aliciante, mas a manutenção torna-se mais cara. 
Bom penso que dentro de um mês mais ou menos vou-me decidir por uma destas. 
Gostaria de a partir de Dezembro começar a colocar uns corais e pela altura do Natal gostava de ter uns vivos.
Haja calma e sorte.
abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Ora viva 
continuando com novidades.
comprei dois corais moles, uma Xénia penso que é Umbelata e o outro gostava imenso que me dissessem qual é.

a Xénia


o outro ???


um abraço 
afonso

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Afonso

O 2 segundo coral é o famoso sarcophyton, que se mais tarde colocares uns palhaços no aquário poderão fazer simbiose com ele.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Obrigado Anthony  
já tomei nota, assim é mais fácil e rápido ir á procura de informação para completar os meus documentos.
abraço
afonso

----------


## jorgeftal

olá! sou novo nisto... tao novo que nem tenho usuario proprio ou melhor ainda nao o consigo usar... é verdade que os palhaços fazem simbiose com sarcophyton mas já tenho um casal de palhaços e 2 sarcophyton á mais ou menos um mês e nada será que essa simbiose se estabelece com todos os palhaços?

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Jorge boa noite
Como deves calcular pela visualização deste meu post, eu não sou a pessoa mais indicada para te responder, pois eu ainda não comecei a comprar peixes, talvez apareça algum colega com mais experiencia que te esclareça.
cumprimentos
afonso

----------


## jorgeftal

certo bou falar com outra pessoa

----------


## João Carecho

> Ora viva 
> continuando com novidades.
> comprei dois corais moles, uma Xénia penso que é Umbelata e o outro gostava imenso que me dissessem qual é.
> 
> a Xénia
> 
> 
> o outro ???
> 
> ...


 :Olá: 
O outro é sarcophyton.

Boa sorte para o arranque do aquáro!

Fiquem bem.

----------


## jorgeftal

boa noite! uma perguntinha... tenho 2 sarcophyton e um casal de palhaços á mais ou menos um mês... e nada de simbiose sera que sao todos os palhaços que estabelecem simbiose com os sarcophyton

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> olá! sou novo nisto... tao novo que nem tenho usuario proprio ou melhor ainda nao o consigo usar... é verdade que os palhaços fazem simbiose com sarcophyton mas já tenho um casal de palhaços e 2 sarcophyton á mais ou menos um mês e nada será que essa simbiose se estabelece com todos os palhaços?


Boas Jorge

Pode fazer simbiose como podem não fazer.


 :SbOk3:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite
continuando a dar notícias e a pedir opiniões, agora a alga coralina começou a regredir a rocha está a ficar rosada quase branca. 
mais uma dor de cabeça

----------


## marcoferro

em relação ao layout , nao é nem uma questão de aspecto visual que deve se evitar o "amontoamento" de rochas, e sim porque diminui a circulação entre as rochas , eu também sou adepto a formas "tocas" entre elas, e sempre que possivel evitar também encostar as rochas nos vidros pra poder ter uma limpesa melhor deles,

bom em relação ao problema que vc teve, eu nao entendi direito mas parece que foi mais ou menos parecido com o meu , eu perdi tudo que tinha no aquario 
porque comprei uma marca de cola que nao conhecia e segundo o vendedor de uma loja especializada em aquas disse que era boa, eu procurava a marca que sempre usei e ele dizendo que aquela marca havia saido de circulação e que tinha entrada uma nova, cai no conto do vigario,  :yb624:  :yb624: 

bom o que te digo é, nao desista nao... da trabalho mais a satisfação é muito grande!!!

boa sorte com seu reef

Marco

----------


## marcoferro

Afonso, 
a diminuição de rochas pink , ou calcarias realmente é falta de elementos como calcio e magnesio, tens aplicado esses elementos regularmente?

se sim quais elementos ?

Marco

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá marcoferro boa tarde 
de facto só tenho aplicado o cácio mas magnésio nunca apliquei.
amanhã sábado vou comprar o teste de magnésio que me falta e a partir daí vou começar a aplicá-lo se necessário.
obrigado
afonso

----------


## marcoferro

o que notei em meus aquarios que quando eu tinha um alto nivel de calcio mas baixo de magnesio as algas ficavam mais claras, com aspecto branco, ai conversando com um outro aquarista que ele me disse , "como ta o magnesio no seu aquario?" e como nunca me importei muito com ele , nao tenho a rotina de adiciona-lo,  :Coradoeolhos: 

vc tem razao o bom seria testar antes pra ver como andam os niveis desses elementos...

boa sorte  :Pracima:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Sim é isso 
amanhã faço o teste e se necessário adiciono magnésio.
depois darei notícias 
abraço
afonso

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Boa noite Afonso,

Por acaso não terás uma invasão de asterinas? Poderia justificar o branquear da coralina (conhecimento empírico).

Abraço,

RB

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite Raul Bernadino
Já retirei duas ou trê muito pequenas mas não vejo mais, poderá acontecer mas têm que ser muito pequenas porque não as vejo, mas estou atento e sempre que vejo uma por mais pequena que seja apanho-a.
Descobri entretanto que tenho um pequeno caranguejo que ainda não o consegui caçar pois ele esconde-se dentro dos buracos da rocha, também poderá ser este artista, embora eu de madrugada me levante e ainda não consegui caçá-lo.
eu vou dando notícias da evolução da coisa.
abraço
afonso

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite a todos
as coisa estão a melhorar mas devagar.
a rocha já voltou á sua côr normal embora lentamente.
o caranguejo deve ter morrido pois não o encontro nem de madrugada.
Ofereceram-me um coral (logo duro) mas nem sei o nome nem sei ver se se encontra nas melhores condições por isso vou tentar colocar aqui uma foto.
entretanto numa pequena rocha apareceu-me umas algas (penso eu) parecem folhas de um feto (planta caseira).
Gostaria da vossa opinião.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá boa noite a todos
> as coisa estão a melhorar mas devagar.
> a rocha já voltou á sua côr normal embora lentamente.
> o caranguejo deve ter morrido pois não o encontro nem de madrugada.
> Ofereceram-me um coral (logo duro) mas nem sei o nome nem sei ver se se encontra nas melhores condições por isso vou tentar colocar aqui uma foto.
> entretanto numa pequena rocha apareceu-me umas algas (penso eu) parecem folhas de um feto (planta caseira).
> Gostaria da vossa opinião.
> um abraço
> afonso


 :Olá:  Afonso

As algas,são "Caulerpa" e das mais invasivas...servem com alguma relutãncia para colocar em refúgios ( os "Flavescens" gostam delas).
Bom ano

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá amigo Jorge Neves
sempre em cima do acontecimento.
Então estas é que são as Caulerpas, ok então já sei o que fazer
Obrigado
um abraço até breve
afonso

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá amigo Jorge Neves
> sempre em cima do acontecimento.
> Então estas é que são as Caulerpas, ok então já sei o que fazer
> Obrigado
> um abraço até breve
> afonso


 :Olá:  Afonso

Um dos tipos de "Caulerpa"...há mais.
Um abraço.

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá de novo 
sim sim já comecei a ler .
tenho duas hipóteses, 
uma, é colocar um Zebrasoma Flavencens (que eu ando a namorar)
outra é retirar a rocha e tirar a alga com cuidado pois está a tapar três pequenos zoanthus.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá a todos 
para dar continuidade a este meu tópico vou postar aqui o Layout actualizado e deixo um link de um pequeno vídeo do meu reef.
antes quero dizer que durante esta ausencia de escrita, tenho continuado activo na leitura dos vário tópicos do forum sempre com atenção, cada vez gosto mais disto, ainda não consegui o tal equilíbrio que gostaria, mas hei-de lá chegar.

Layout – aquário salgado (actualização)

Data da 1ª montagem – Setembro de 2009
Data da 2ª montagem – Novembro de 2009
Aquário – vidro 10mm – 125x55x50 - (340 litros)
Sump    - vidro 5mm – 73x33x22(40) – (50 litros)
Pequeno Refúgio ao lado aquário (com 27 litros)
Filtração Biológica – rocha viva – 35 Kg
“             “        - rocha morta – 5 Kg
Filtração mecânica –  escumador JAD 1520 (1600 l/h)
Filtro exterior – Fluval 404 – 1400 l/h – com esponjas, dois sacos de carvão activado, e resina anti fosfatos/nitratos
Substrato – Aragonite 25 Kg granulometria média +
                             12 Kg de areia de coral
Aquecimento – Laiside HS-S200W + Flou Tec 250W, comandados pelo controlador ATC-800+
Arrefecimento – Chiller Hailea 250A
Circulação – 1 Turbelle Nanostream 6055 c/ Tunze single controler
+ 2 bombas SunSun Vibration Pump JVP-102  5000l/h
+ 1 bombas SunSun Vibration Pump JVP-101  3000l/h
Retorno – Bomba Nirox   de 35000l/h, passando pelo chiller
Iluminação – Calha  Halid com HQI 2x150W 14000K, + T5(act) 2x54W Marine Actinic Blues + 3 Leds Blues (moonligth) (modificada com balastros electrónicos e mais duas lâmpadas T5 54W brancas )
Na Sump - armadura c/lâmpada economizadora 11W 
Filtro UV-C 10W  JAD X-Ray (ligado 4 horas/dia)
Reposição – Água osmose inversa AquaSafe  5 estágios 
Depósito para reposição – vidro 5mm , 35x35x35 (40 litros)
Osmoregulador - Tunze 3155 com dois sensores um óptico e outro mecânico

Fotoperíodo 
- (act)    – das 12,00 ás 24,00h = 12 horas/dia
- (Br)      - das 13,00 ás 23,00h = 10,00 horas/dia
-  HQI     – das 14,00 ás 22,00   = 8,00 horas/dia

Lâmpadas
- (act)     – T5 (azul) – Shin Mao 54W/AB (actinic blue)
- (Br)      – T5 (branca) – CH Lighting F 54W HG Bio
- HQI      - 150W 14.000K


                         FAUNA:

Invertebrados e Peixes

2 - Lysmata amboinensis                                                   Nov. 2009
2 – Lysmata seticaudata                                                                       
1 – Lysmata debelius                                                               “
1 – Stenopus hispidus                                                              “
4 – Ermitas                                                                             “
10 – Nassários                                                                         “
5  - Turbo snail (caracol)                                                          “
1  - Ouriço (Paracentrotus Lividus)                                             “
2 – Chrysiptera parasema (donzela de cauda amarela)                    “
2 – Amphiprion ocellaris                                                             “
2 – Gobiodon okinawae                                                              “
2 – Pterapogon kauderni (cardinal de Bangai)                                 “
1 – Salarias fasciatus                                                           Jan. 2010    
1 – Paracanthurus hepatus                                                        “
1 – Gramma loreto                                                                     “
1 – Synchiropus ocellatus                                                      Fev. 2010
1 – Zebrassoma flavencens                                                        “
1 – Halichoeres chrysus                                                             “
1 – Nemateleotris magnífica                                                 Abr. 2010 
1 – Labroides dimidiatus                                                            “
1 – Chaetodon auriga                                                                “
1 - Amblyeleotris Guttata                                                     Jun. 2010     


Corais

2 - Sarcophyton sp                                                              Jan. 2010 
1 – Sinularia sp                                                                          “
1 – Acropora millepora                                                                 “
1 – Montipora verde                                                                    “
1 – Pachyclavularia (pólipos verdes)                                               “
1 – Mushroom                                                                             “
1 – Actinodiscus verdes                                                                “
2 – Sabella sp.                                                                            “
1 – Favites                                                                                 “
1 – Caulastrea furcata                                                                   “
1 – Protopalythoa                                                                         “
1 – Montipora prato vermelho                                                 Fev. 2010
1 – Sarcophyton elegans                                                       Mar. 2010 
1 - Sarcophyton glaucum
1 – Discossoma vermelho                                                                “
1 – Catalaphyllia jardinei                                                                 “

agora o link

YouTube - Salgado actual.AVI

podem comentar obrigado
um abraço
afonso

(malditas cianobactérias)

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  amigo Afonso

Depois de tudo que aconteceu,a coisa vai  :SbOk: 
O àqua está com bastante potencial  :Palmas: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá  de novo 
continuando no meu tópico aqui deixo mais uma foto actualizada

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Já agora gostaria de saber que tipo de alga é esta ?







mais uma vez obrigado

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá  de novo 
> continuando no meu tópico aqui deixo mais uma foto actualizada


 :Olá:  amigo Afonso

Não sei se essa turbidez è da foto,ou do sistema.
Se à vista desarmada ela existir,está na hora do uso de um bom carvão activado.
Quanto às algas...a vermelha já atrás falámos nisso...as outras não dá para ver como deve de ser e assim para poder opinar.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá amigo Jorge Neves
A turbidez tem uma razão de ser, vou ver se consigo explicar, tenho um osmorregulador com um dispensador de calcio ,aconteceu que quando eu adicionei  o hidróxido de calcio ao dispensador o sistema começou a repor a água de osmose e ficou durante algum tempo esta turbidez que se nota na foto, depois passa.
Eu uso um filtro exterior apenas com a esponja preta , dois sacos de carvão activado (que mudo 2 em 2 meses) e 1 saco de anti-fosfatos (que mudo seis em seis meses) 
Obrigado pelo seu comentário, isto vai mas, devagar .
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Olá a todos,

Pequena pergunta, essa turbidez acontece vulgarmente aquando da adição do hidróxido? Se sim valeria a pena medir o pH nessa altura. Pode ser evidência de hidróxido não totalmente dissolvido.

Quanto às algas verdes eu também sofro do mesmo (creio que por culpa do meu tempo ou da falta do mesmo  :Coradoeolhos: ) vou experimentar uns ouriçitos a ver se resulta.

Gostei de ver o vídeo. A circulação parece ser bem forte!

Abraços,

RB

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Raul 
Eu utilizo o Hidróxido uma vez por semana e, quando o coloco no dispensador se, logo de seguida houver reposição de água então o aquário fica como se vê na foto, se a reposição se efectuar uma ou duas horas depois então já não se nota nada.
o PH tem-se mantido nos 8 ainda não estou a usar nenhum buffer mas se não conseguir subir um pouco mais lá terá que ser.
Adiciono diáriamente uma colher de chá de Cloreto de Magnésio Hexa-hidratado e, três vezes por semana uma colher de chá de Bicabornato de sódio.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite 
para não deixar cair no esquecimento aqui fica mais um vídeo do meu reef.
agradeço os vossos comentários.
abraço
afonso

YouTube - &#x202a;Meu reef&#x202c;&lrm;

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Gostei Afonso, está é um pouco despido de corais. Tens aí muito sítio onde pôr uns sps.

A nível de peixes temos gostos muito semelhantes. Esse borboleta, _Chaetodon auriga_ , como é se tem portado? O que come, há quanto tempo tens e como se porta com os corais?

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Bom dia Carlos Jorge 
ora bem 
O Chaetodon auriga comprei-o no início de Abril, (a medo) agora estou satisfeito porta-se bem com os corais não debica nenhum, e como muito bem os congelados (papa caseira, artémia etc.), flocos e granulado também .
Em relação ao aquário tem cerca de 10 meses, e de facto está despido de corais , mas também só agora começo a sentir alguma estabilidade vou adquirir alguns duros (frag's) pois eu gosto de os ver crescer 
obrigado pelo comentário
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Afonso,

Ia fazer a mesma pergunta do Auriga  :SbSourire2:  Portanto, se bem alimentados, não são necessariamente incompatíveis com reefs...  :SbOk:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Artur 
Sim de facto não há problemas com nenhum coral
dou-lhes comida 2 vezes por dia, tenho-me dado bem assim.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá boa noite 
> para não deixar cair no esquecimento aqui fica mais um vídeo do meu reef.
> agradeço os vossos comentários.
> abraço
> afonso
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Meu reef&#x202c;&lrm;


 :Olá:  amigo Afonso

Gostei do que vi  :yb677:  :Palmas:  :yb677:  :Palmas: 
Quanto ao "Siganus",não estar tão amarelo como desejava e olhando o volume do seu àqua,penso ter a ver com essa limitação,pois gostam de deambular por espaços mais amplos...deu para reparar em algum stress da parte dele...pode estar aí a razão.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá amigo Jorge Neves 
também já pensei nisso, embora quando o comprei há menos de um mês ele já vinha assim mas o antigo dono disse que era stress e que passaria.
No entanto quero salientar um pormenor engraçado, quando dou comida congelada é o único que vem comer á mão.
um abraço e obrigado pelo comentário
afonso

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Boas 
Tragédia, tive duas baixas
no espaço de uma semana desaparecerão os dois Gobiodon Okinawae , certamente foram comidos, mas por quem ? 
Alguém consegue dar-me umas dicas sobre o que pode ter causado este acidente
mais uma vez obrigado a qualquer ajuda.
cumprimentos
afonso

----------


## Pedro Miguel Peres

Afonso,

Sugeria procurar bem nos espaços próximos do aquário, são muito engraçados mas assustam-se "facilmente" e tem tendência para saltar/suicídio. Pode também passar o caso de teres algum predador escondido que tenha vindo como "brinde" na rocha.

Atentamente,
Pedro Peres




> Boas 
> Tragédia, tive duas baixas
> no espaço de uma semana desaparecerão os dois Gobiodon Okinawae , certamente foram comidos, mas por quem ? 
> Alguém consegue dar-me umas dicas sobre o que pode ter causado este acidente
> mais uma vez obrigado a qualquer ajuda.
> cumprimentos
> afonso

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Pedro obrigado pela dica.
já corri os cantos todos e não os vi, poderá eventualmente ter sido o Stenopus Hispidus, não vejo mais nehum com estes atributos.
abraço
afonso

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Pedro obrigado pela dica.
> já corri os cantos todos e não os vi, poderá eventualmente ter sido o Stenopus Hispidus, não vejo mais nehum com estes atributos.
> abraço
> afonso


 :Olá:  amigo Afonso

Sem dúvida que os "Hispidus" são umas feras (Nassários,cerites e afins,já eram),mas tenho algumas reservas quanto a terem sido eles a predar os "Okinawae".
Seguindo o pensamento do Pedro,procure nos sítios mais inverosímeis,pois gostam muito de fazer jumping sem elástico.
È sempre angustiante  :yb620:  ver-mos desaparecer peixes sem deixar rasto.
Um abraço 

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá mais uma vez, como sei que o pessoal gosta, aqui fica mais dois pequenos vídeos embora sem grandes alterações.
o último aquário que se vê foi montado agora com rocha viva e água do aquário principal onde introduzi o Pteropagon macho que está grávido, para tentar salvar esta postura, já que da primeira só consegui salvar apenas dois que se vê num pequeno aquário (refúgio) por cima do computador.
um abraço e obrigado pelo vosso tempo.
afonso

YouTube - Aquários escritório.AVI

este é só o salgado

YouTube - Salgado 19-09-2010.AVI

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá mais uma vez, como sei que o pessoal gosta, aqui fica mais dois pequenos vídeos embora sem grandes alterações.
> o último aquário que se vê foi montado agora com rocha viva e água do aquário principal onde introduzi o Pteropagon macho que está grávido, para tentar salvar esta postura, já que da primeira só consegui salvar apenas dois que se vê num pequeno aquário (refúgio) por cima do computador.
> um abraço e obrigado pelo vosso tempo.
> afonso
> 
> YouTube - Aquários escritório.AVI
> 
> este é só o salgado
> 
> YouTube - Salgado 19-09-2010.AVI


 :Olá:  amigo Afonso

Curioso  :Admirado: ,"Molynésias" adaptadas a reef.
Os pequenotes estão bem  :yb677: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá amigo Jorge Neves 
os pequenotes vão indo bem, agora estou preocupado com a próxima postura, pois vão nascer no fim do mês e eu no dia 2 de Outubro vou ausentar-me por 4 dias e não tenho cá o meu filho .
em relação ás Molys bom foi assim: quis dá-las e não apareceu ninguém e para não montar mais um aquário resolvi adaptá-las devagar á salinidade e depois introduzi-as no reef, além do Siganus estas também vêm comer á mão, assim vai ser fácil apanhá-las quando for necessário
um abraço
afonso

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Boas 
aqui fica um pequeno védeo actualizado do meu reef
desde os últimos dois meses e meio, foram introduzidos uma Euphylia, um pequeno frag de Hystrix e montipora digitata.
um abraço
afonso

YouTube - Salgado 400 littros

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

o aquario já mostra muita maturidade,o que é sempre bom :SbOk: 

tens um auriga que é muito mau :SbPoisson9:  :SbPoisson9: 

ele nao toca em coral nenhum :SbQuestion2:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Carlos Mota
De facto já se nota uma boa estabilidade, mas ainda não estou satisfeito.
Tenho pena dos anos que perdi antes de entrar na água salgada, mas a coisa vai, espero ainda ter vários anos para gozar mais um bocado.
Em relação ao Auriga, comprei-o em Abril e o único coral que ele comeu foi uma pequena xénia, mas até agora não me toca em mais nada e dá-se bem com os outros companheiros.
obrigado pelo feedback
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

um aquario simples mas bunitos  :Palmas:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> um aquario simples mas bunitos


Olá boa tarde 

Caro Eduardo Ferreira obrigado pelo feedback
cumprimentos
afonso

----------

